

Man In The Moonbase (Part 1): Death and Life of the Best Game You Never Played - danso
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DarbyMcDevitt/20150223/234684/Man_In_The_Moonbase_Part_1.php

======
barbs
Moonbase Commander is a fantastic game that never got the attention it
deserved. I highly recommend buying it from Steam or GOG.com. Despite being
released in 2002, its graphics and gameplay have aged well. Playing a
multiplayer game today is just as fun and deep as it was back then.

I would suggest using a fan-created third-party tool, Moonbase Console, to
generate random maps and facilitate online games. Not sure if someone's
hosting the file, but the source code for it is on my github
[https://github.com/michaelbarlow7/moonbase-
console](https://github.com/michaelbarlow7/moonbase-console)

------
AYBABTME
Lengthy reading that was well worth every second.

This comment is not very informative, aside perhaps to the skeptic reader
who's wondering if the words are worth the time. They are.

~~~
grrowl
It worked, I decided to skim the comments instead but this drew me back in.
Great, illustrative, and engrossing read.

------
navbaker
My brother and I gave this game a chance based on the positive Penny Arcade
write-up mentioned in the article and ended up playing it for the next several
years.

~~~
kbenson
Games like that are the best. Hidden gems that your close circle of friends
and family discover and play long past their heyday. For me it was Metal
Warriors for SNES and 1998's Battlezone.

